# Pigeon at the Muskegon County Humane Society in Muskegon, MI in need of home soon



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm posting this for a person on Starling Talk. The pigeon is beautiful.


> Hey everyone. Not sure if anyone can help with this, but I'm happy to transport. There is a lovely pigeon at the Muskegon County Humane Society, but this is what I've been told. The baby is too tame to go back into the wild and needs a permentant home. He dances and coos and talks to you when you interact with him. He will need a big cage and patience since he is a 'pecker' like any pigeon. He does love human attention and it amusing to watch and a blast to talk to and play with. This Humane Society's number is 231-773-8689 and located at 2640 Marquette in Muskegon. The bird is currently housed in a small cage on the floor of the shelter. There are no windows and not nearly the proper care and attention. I have NO IDEA why he is there in the first place, but I'd like to see him out. So, if anyone can help or foster him, contact me at [email protected]. Thanks!
> Sarah


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bump! I hope someone can give him a home, he sounds like a sweetie.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

well i am in MI but not near Muskegon. Someone else would have to do transport to me at this time as I am homebound.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Snipes, If you want get in contact with Sarah being she said she would transport. I'm not sure how she would go to deliver this one, but she might be will to bring h/her to you.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I doed it.


----------

